# hair worms



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

What are hair worms? Are they the black streaks that I can see in the feather "stalk" where it is close to the skin? I've always wondered why I could see that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pixy said:


> What are hair worms? Are they the black streaks that I can see in the feather "stalk" where it is close to the skin? I've always wondered why I could see that.


hair worms would be inside of the bird.... try to google it..


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Yea I did google it. OK so if hair worms arent what Ive seen, im still wondering. I have white bird so its easy to see at the base or end of the feathers, it looks like black streaks in the feathers as if they have cracked or something. Is it a parasite or just a normal thing?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pixy said:


> Yea I did google it. OK so if hair worms arent what Ive seen, im still wondering. I have white bird so its easy to see at the base or end of the feathers, it looks like black streaks in the feathers as if they have cracked or something. Is it a parasite or just a normal thing?


they are intestinal.. inside their bodies.. not on the feathers.. Im not sure what your seeing.. are you sure you googled hair worms and read about them.?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pixy said:


> Yea I did google it. OK so if hair worms arent what Ive seen, im still wondering. I have white bird so its easy to see at the base or end of the feathers, it looks like black streaks in the feathers as if they have cracked or something. Is it a parasite or just a normal thing?


Are you able to brush off the 'streaks' with your fingers, or are they definitely part of the feathering?

John


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

They are not part of the feather fibers, it is in the actual "stalk" of the feather I want to say. It almost seems as if the stalk (do we have a more scientific name for this part of the feather?) is cracked and maybe its dried blood inside. Ive always wondered if it was some kind of parasite.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> they are intestinal.. inside their bodies.. not on the feathers.. Im not sure what your seeing.. are you sure you googled hair worms and read about them.?


I did look it up and ruled it out, im just trying to figure what it could actually be that im seeing. Not sure if it is a harmless natural thing that happens or if it is parasitic. Either way it seems benign but it would be nice to see it gone.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

They are pigeon mites. 

check out this site...
http://www.federmilben.de/en/living.html


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I would think if the bird had some type of external parasite, he would be scratching uncontrollably and have some bald spots 
If no scratching or bald spots - I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

There is an EXTERNAL parasite called quill mites, they feed off the blood in the quill of the feathers.. if you think they have this, ivermec would work... but no need to use something like that if your not sure. are the birds losing patches of feathers? are they uncomfortable or scratching?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

They sound like feather lice.I spray mine and they immediately die.Be sure to cover the birds head with your hand if doing this .They can catch them from dirty bedding and nest bowls and they are attracted to the feather dust on your birds.They are no threat to your birds in that they wont kill them obviously but they will damage plumage.They are easily treated.I found mine coincided with introducing straw or hay into the loft when pairing up.You can usually see them moving if they are feather lice.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> There is an EXTERNAL parasite called quill mites, they feed off the blood in the quill of the feathers.. if you think they have this, ivermec would work... but no need to use something like that if your not sure. are the birds losing patches of feathers? are they uncomfortable or scratching?


i agree with spirit wings 100 per cent, he hit the nail right on the head, u need just to let them bath good, and put 2 teaspons of bleach per gallon of water and voila


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> i agree with spirit wings 100 per cent, he hit the nail right on the head, u need just to let them bath good, and put 2 teaspons of bleach per gallon of water and voila


by the way, u need to fumigate ur loft, and clean the heck out of it, with bleach water, let it dry them, put birds back in


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pixy said:


> They are not part of the feather fibers, it is in the actual "stalk" of the feather I want to say. It almost seems as if the stalk (do we have a more scientific name for this part of the feather?) is cracked and maybe its dried blood inside. Ive always wondered if it was some kind of parasite.


Do you mean that the shaft of the feather is dark, like dried blood? One of my birds has had a feather like that, and it is also taking a long time to de-sheath. I supposed that feather has injured while it was still a blood feather.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats crazy


----------

